# Hello everyone



## retrowire (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello!

I've joined this website after the epihany that talking about my writings with others can greatly reduce my risks of overthinking things and increase my chances of bypassing writers block. I learned that after speaking with my well read brother in law BTW.

That said, I'm 28 yrs old, happily married, I have 3 dogs, 3 cats and a rabbit and I work in the technical repair industry.

My favorite genres are non fiction first person young adult literature, dystopian sci fi and rarely, a bit of fantasy. Any fans of Guardians of Ga'Hoole???

Anyways, it's good to be here and I'll share more about what I'm currently working on as I get a feel for this community.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome to the party.

You can post your own materials for critique after you make 10 valid posts (like that one).

Browse around and don't be shy. There's a LOT to find here.


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 28, 2016)

A Big hello from a fellow newbie! Looking forward to reading you posts.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi, retrowire, and welcome! I think you'll soon discover that your brother-in-law was absolutely right. This is a great place for helping you to keep your focus on your writing, as well as providing lots of inspiration, ideas and help. You'll wonder how you ever managed without us. 

Take a good look around and get to know us by jumping in with a few comments whenever you feel you can add something to a discussion or offer your reaction and ideas on work that others have posted. Any contributions are appreciated because it's how we thrive here - growing as writers by mutual help and interaction.

I see you like non-fiction so you should check out the non-fiction forum in the prose section and also the _Side Trips_ competition. 

There's a lot to see and do around this friendly community and you will feel at home in no time. If you need any help finding your way around just send me a pm. 

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the place. 

jen


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome to Writing Forums! 

I'm Anthony. You've joined a place of brilliant minds, young and senile. Please explore, there's lot to find, and stay for a while. It's a pleasure to know you have your hands full. WritingForums should be a perfect place for you to unwind. We have many resources for you available after ten valid points. I am looking forward to seeing you around. 

Have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## aurora borealis (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! I'm Olivia, and I hope you enjoy it here. As everyone has already pointed out, there's plenty to do here, especially once you have your 10 posts and become a full member. 

What is it about those genres that you like?


----------



## retrowire (Apr 28, 2016)

aurora borealis said:


> Welcome to the forums! I'm Olivia, and I hope you enjoy it here. As everyone has already pointed out, there's plenty to do here, especially once you have your 10 posts and become a full member.
> 
> What is it about those genres that you like?


Good question!

I prefer non fiction because I find it easier to consume something that doesn't require me to rip myself from reality and to imagine things. I'd much rather invest myself in the characters and their real emotional dramas, they're real scenarios and stories...

Some fiction, I can enjoy like:
A: Fiction that has supplied an illustration that paints the picture for me. (ie: great cover art, a movie that accompanies the book or graphic novel)
B: Fiction that only SLIGHTLY alters reality as a whole. I particularly liked the book FEED or maybe books with a little bit of fantasy spirituality.

Young adult lit gets focus because of the high emotions.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello and welcome,
I'm Hannah I think we have some similar likes in reading.  Really looking forward to reading some of your writing and seeing you around. Young adult books are great because of the high emotions used but I have also found that high fantasy utilises tthe high emotions also with a much deeper level of immersion. I love discussing writing and books being an eng lit graduate.

See you around the forum and have fun exploring.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi retro.  Welcome to the forums.  Lots of great writers and fellow pet enthusiasts, here!  Personally, I have two dogs, greyhound and a husky/eskimo mix who are bossed by an eight pound cat.  :cat:  I've read Ga'Hoole.  Awesome series.  But William Joyce remains my favourite young reader's author.  I see you've made a very good start with the required ten posts.  Four more and you can start threads, upload an avatar, and add a signature line.  A handy guide to the forums can be found here.  Happy to have you here and good luck with your projects!

- D. the T.


----------



## retrowire (Apr 29, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> Hi retro.  Welcome to the forums.  Lots of great writers and fellow pet enthusiasts, here!  Personally, I have two dogs, greyhound and a husky/eskimo mix who are bossed by an eight pound cat.  :cat:  I've read Ga'Hoole.  Awesome series.  But William Joyce remains my favourite young reader's author.  I see you've made a very good start with the required ten posts.  Four more and you can start threads, upload an avatar, and add a signature line.  A handy guide to the forums can be found here.  Happy to have you here and good luck with your projects!
> 
> - D. the T.


D'aww I love the 8 pound cat boss! I've got a 13 pounder who runs the roost here.


----------



## JustRob (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi there. How can anyone that young be retro? Now that we've put ten posts on your thread we can write what we like about you. Er, perhaps I need to read those rules again. It's something like that anyway. What do I know?

I am interested in your view on fiction that is only slightly askew from reality. In my past writing I tried to keep as close to the rules of reality as possible with just a few wild deviations. I'm still not sure where the line is drawn though. When I wrote about people able to find out things that would happen in the future I took it to be science fiction, but then later I started to realise that the story contained references to my own future. Well, they say that you should write about what you know, but perhaps one is meant to stick to what one knows already rather than what one will know later on. So, if something can apparently happen in reality but science hasn't discovered how yet, is that science fiction or not, and why does it matter so long as it makes a good story?

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 30, 2016)

Good to meet you, retro. :hi:


----------



## retrowire (Apr 30, 2016)

JustRob said:


> Hi there. How can anyone that young be retro? Now that we've put ten posts on your thread we can write what we like about you. Er, perhaps I need to read those rules again. It's something like that anyway. What do I know?
> 
> I am interested in your view on fiction that is only slightly askew from reality. In my past writing I tried to keep as close to the rules of reality as possible with just a few wild deviations. I'm still not sure where the line is drawn though. When I wrote about people able to find out things that would happen in the future I took it to be science fiction, but then later I started to realise that the story contained references to my own future. Well, they say that you should write about what you know, but perhaps one is meant to stick to what one knows already rather than what one will know later on. So, if something can apparently happen in reality but science hasn't discovered how yet, is that science fiction or not, and why does it matter so long as it makes a good story?
> 
> Welcome to the forums.


Wondering about my username eh? Retro and wire are inspired by my love for vintage electronics. I collect vintage and retro computers! I love them all and am quite fascinated by it.


----------



## retrowire (Apr 30, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Good to meet you, retro. :hi:


And you as well, thanks for helping me in my dialogue thread!


----------



## Aquilo (May 1, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------

